# Sarms, anyone used?



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

As the title, has anyone used sarms? And what were the results like?

Im just starting to research into these.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I have not but ostarine does look useful think @hackskii used it?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have used it, it does move my libido up, and makes the muscles full, and some strength gains, but after about 2 weeks libido falls.

I pulse it myself.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used Osterine and found it good to be honest


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

is it legal to buy, sell, possess, etc.?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

Ostarine does look very interesting. There is another relatively new one called LGD-4033 which is supposed to be similar but more anabolic.

Blood work on Ostarine seems to show it is does dependently suppressive so at lower doses it seems to have minimal suppression and also minimal side effects. I think it was being investigated as a potential alternative to testosterone for HRT. It would be very interesting to see how it impacted on lipids over longer periods.

I have also seen people mention bridging between cycles using Ostarine in the same fashion as blasting and cruising. Not a lot of info on this yet so guessing not many have actually done it.

@Vibora used it during PCT and had blood work done to show it was minimally suppressive and @m118 has used Osta in the past too. Can't remember who else has ran it offhand


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

Bull Terrier said:


> is it legal to buy, sell, possess, etc.?


Yes. Research chemical being researched for possible medical uses so currently not a classified as a drug and legal to possess, use, sell. This would no doubt change if it passes long term trials and gets approval and GSK start mass production.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It is a little suppressive, I noticed this.

First 2 weeks libido is good, then probably when natty test levels drop some, libido is worse after like week 2.

I cycle it myself, I do like the fullness it gives you.

Probably could use low dose clomid along with it and probably have no worries.


----------



## doubtofalex (Apr 1, 2009)

MK-2866 seems to be advertised everywhere!


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

doubtofalex said:


> Used MK-2866 (Ostarine) in the form of Ostanish. Good results/pump probs 1.5/2kg lbm over 8 weeks with a strict routine. Felt it assisted me instead of pushing me if that makes sense. Just got ordered some LGD but it won't arrive for another 20days. Feel free to PM me and I can advise what I know!


Is there anyone that has used LGD yet with any stories?


----------



## Steve77 (Jan 21, 2012)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> Is there anyone that has used LGD yet with any stories?


I've got a bottle of LGD, support supps and PCT ready to go. Plan on starting next month. I plan on running the cycle for about 7 weeks, uping the dose of LGD if feel everything is going to plan. I can run a log if you like?


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Steve77 said:


> I've got a bottle of LGD, support supps and PCT ready to go. Plan on starting next month. I plan on running the cycle for about 7 weeks, uping the dose of LGD if feel everything is going to plan. I can run a log if you like?


That would be great mate. I'd definitely appreciate that an I'm sure many others will too.

I've heard the dose can be very small. I did ask here if anyone knew anything about it but didn't get a reply.

What sups you running and PCT wise what do you do you have in mind?

Are there any known sides to this yet?

Sorry of all the questions


----------

